# "Green tea" swirl~



## RocknRoll (Feb 1, 2013)

Here's my lastest creation using Green Tea FO and goats milk. The lighting is a bit off on the first photo so I retook it. I added two bags of green tea to the green portion of the swirl.


----------



## dianne70 (Feb 1, 2013)

very nice


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 1, 2013)

I like it! Very neat! Ive never had much luck swirling with non solid colors. What do you use to bevel you soaps??


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 1, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> I like it! Very neat! Ive never had much luck swirling with non solid colors. What do you use to bevel you soaps??


 
Thank you! All I use is a veggie peeler from the dollar store lol! I bevel them sometimes the day I cut but usually within a week of cutting. It depends on how soft they are or whether I've gelled them or not. I've gotten to where I can bevel each side in one fell swoop! just takes practice :razz:


----------



## MooreThanBags (Feb 1, 2013)

Can you offer more detail about how you added the green tea?


----------



## Genny (Feb 1, 2013)

I like the way they turned out


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 1, 2013)

MooreThanBags said:


> Can you offer more detail about how you added the green tea?


 Sure, first I brought the entire batch to a light trace, then I divided up two equal portions (keeping one white) then added the ground tea to the other.

I just mixed it right in!

PS~ I did have some fresh brewed green tea that i was going to use in place of the water with the lye but as soon as I added it, it turned my whole water solution a dark brown! I didnt want a brown soap so i threw it out and started over. I also was experimenting with adding sugar to my lye solution so that variable could have been why it turned so brown... i dunno maybe someone can shed some light with what to expect when mixing tea with lye.


----------



## Momonga (Feb 5, 2013)

Gorgeous! I was thinking about using some finely ground matcha in an M&P. I remember finding some in my favorite store in the whole universe, Takashimaya in Shinjuku, that was a soft, smooth powder, almost like baby powder. But I'm not in Japan anymore. I worry that home-ground green tea will make the soap scratchy. What sort of texture did you get?


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 5, 2013)

Momonga said:


> Gorgeous! I was thinking about using some finely ground matcha in an M&P. I remember finding some in my favorite store in the whole universe, Takashimaya in Shinjuku, that was a soft, smooth powder, almost like baby powder. But I'm not in Japan anymore. I worry that home-ground green tea will make the soap scratchy. What sort of texture did you get?


 I actually havent used the soap yet but I have used tea from bags in the past and there is a little exfoliation that came with it. This time I ground it up real smooth in my grinder and then sifted the bigger pieces out so hopefully it wont be too scratchy!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 5, 2013)

Those are pretty. What did you scent it with?


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 5, 2013)

Really Pretty.  I am starting to really like round soaps.  I know I have been making more of them.  I like how they fit right into my hand.


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 5, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Those are pretty. What did you scent it with?


 Thank you, I scented it with Green Tea fragrance oil. It smells real good!


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 5, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> Really Pretty.  I am starting to really like round soaps.  I know I have been making more of them.  I like how they fit right into my hand.


 
I would like to convert all my soap to round because I love the way they fit and roll around so nicely in my hands too. The only thing that stops me though is that I love to layer and do other intricate details that you just cant get when using a PVC mold. I think I will have all my goats milk soaps round and the rest in bars


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 5, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> I would like to convert all my soap to round because I love the way they fit and roll around so nicely in my hands too. The only thing that stops me though is that I love to layer and do other intricate details that you just cant get when using a PVC mold. I think I will have all my goats milk soaps round and the rest in bars


 
How many oil ozs does your pvc pipe hold?  Have you thought of putting a divider(of cardboard covered with plastic wrap) in the center and pouring different colored soap batters on either side?  You can do a swirl with the cardboard divider before you pull it out of your pvc pipe.  I am always making dividers and shapes with pieces of cardboard.  I want to make a pvc mold as I am just using shorter plastic containers that I cut the tops off of.


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 5, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> How many oil ozs does your pvc pipe hold?  Have you thought of putting a divider(of cardboard covered with plastic wrap) in the center and pouring different colored soap batters on either side?  You can do a swirl with the cardboard divider before you pull it out of your pvc pipe.  I am always making dividers and shapes with pieces of cardboard.  I want to make a pvc mold as I am just using shorter plastic containers that I cut the tops off of.


It holds aprox 45 oz however my batches amount to 38 oz. Thanks for the tips! I have seen people do that with the log molds but I havent seen it with the round ones yet. Ive been kicking around an idea but I'm a little stumped.

I have this vision of creating a coffee scrub soap thats round, and in the center its brown and has coffee grounds for exfoliation and the outside ring is smooth and creamy white. I thought of using an empty paper towel holder and centering it in the PVC mold so I could use it to pour in the coffee portion keeping it seperate from the rest. However Im not sure how to go about finding the volume needed to fill it up level with the outside! Is it simply a matter of however much I deduct from the main batch will incidently fit into the center tube making them both level in the end... :?: This unknown factor has kept me from actually DOING it! lol.


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 5, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> It holds aprox 45 oz however my batches amount to 38 oz. Thanks for the tips! I have seen people do that with the log molds but I havent seen it with the round ones yet. Ive been kicking around an idea but I'm a little stumped.
> 
> I have this vision of creating a coffee scrub soap thats round, and in the center its brown and has coffee grounds for exfoliation and the outside ring is smooth and creamy white. I thought of using an empty paper towel holder and centering it in the PVC mold so I could use it to pour in the coffee portion keeping it seperate from the rest. However Im not sure how to go about finding the volume needed to fill it up level with the outside! Is it simply a matter of however much I deduct from the main batch will incidently fit into the center tube making them both level in the end... :?: This unknown factor has kept me from actually DOING it! lol.


 
What if you stand your paper towel roll on end and put a plastic bag in the center.  Then fill the plastic bag with something.  I am thinking sugar/rice.....etc.  Then you would have a volume measurement for the amount of soap batter to add your coffee grounds to.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 5, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> It holds aprox 45 oz however my batches amount to 38 oz. Thanks for the tips! I have seen people do that with the log molds but I havent seen it with the round ones yet. Ive been kicking around an idea but I'm a little stumped.
> 
> I have this vision of creating a coffee scrub soap thats round, and in the center its brown and has coffee grounds for exfoliation and the outside ring is smooth and creamy white. I thought of using an empty paper towel holder and centering it in the PVC mold so I could use it to pour in the coffee portion keeping it seperate from the rest. However Im not sure how to go about finding the volume needed to fill it up level with the outside! Is it simply a matter of however much I deduct from the main batch will incidently fit into the center tube making them both level in the end... :?: This unknown factor has kept me from actually DOING it! lol.



Chicken. Just do it. The leftovers you can just plop into another mold for samples.  << PS that's meant to be a friendly comment!


----------



## deb8907 (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful soap, love the texture added by the tea.


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 5, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> What if you stand your paper towel roll on end and put a plastic bag in the center.  Then fill the plastic bag with something.  I am thinking sugar/rice.....etc.  Then you would have a volume measurement for the amount of soap batter to add your coffee grounds to.


 
Good idea! I will try that, i think i have the perfect bag for it too


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 5, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Chicken. Just do it. The leftovers you can just plop into another mold for samples.  << PS that's meant to be a friendly comment!


Duurrrrr, why didnt I think of that lol! Tomorrow then


----------



## SpiralTouch (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks beautiful! I love tea soaps, there is so much you can do with different teas


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 6, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> It holds aprox 45 oz however my batches amount to 38 oz. Thanks for the tips! I have seen people do that with the log molds but I havent seen it with the round ones yet. Ive been kicking around an idea but I'm a little stumped.
> 
> I have this vision of creating a coffee scrub soap thats round, and in the center its brown and has coffee grounds for exfoliation and the outside ring is smooth and creamy white. I thought of using an empty paper towel holder and centering it in the PVC mold so I could use it to pour in the coffee portion keeping it seperate from the rest. However Im not sure how to go about finding the volume needed to fill it up level with the outside! Is it simply a matter of however much I deduct from the main batch will incidently fit into the center tube making them both level in the end... :?: This unknown factor has kept me from actually DOING it! lol.


 
Why don't you make it as an embed.  Fill the cardboard tubing the day before and then the next day when it is set up you can just place that soap down into your pvc mold and pour the liquid soap batter around it.  I tried putting the papertowel tube in the middle of my cylinder molds and the batter thickened up so quick that when I pulled the tube out......most of the soap batter inside the tube came out as well.  The soap did not turn out as planned!


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 6, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> Why don't you make it as an embed.  Fill the cardboard tubing the day before and then the next day when it is set up you can just place that soap down into your pvc mold and pour the liquid soap batter around it.  I tried putting the papertowel tube in the middle of my cylinder molds and the batter thickened up so quick that when I pulled the tube out......most of the soap batter inside the tube came out as well.  The soap did not turn out as planned!


 
Oh wow, you make a very good point! I would have never thought that would happen. it seems so much easier doing it that way too because I was wondering how flimsy it would be and how I would manage to keep it in the middle of the mold. Thanks for the tip!


----------

